# Toro powershift 1028 transmission



## Socalsnowblower (Jan 26, 2016)

My Tranny is finished. Case is cracked almost 360 degrees and broken teeth on a gear Late 90s-early 2000s powershift, I am looking for a replacement since toro wants 1000 dollars for one! Will other years or makes swap in? Other brands? Thanks Mason 
[email protected]


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Start looking on e-bay for 1. or craigslist for a machine being parted out. all the POWERSHIFT transmissions are interchangeable. a 1988 will fit and work in a 2004. and vice versa. *ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Socalsnowblower

Man that's ugly !! Sorry for your loss. Did it just quit or did it run into something ??

Makes me want to go out and add a grease zerk to mine and pump in some 00 grease.

How about posting the model and serial number of your machine so we can figure out exactly what year it is ??

.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to the forum Socalsnowblower
> 
> Man that's ugly !! Makes me want to go out and add a grease zerk to mine and pump in some 00 grease.
> 
> ...


1996-2004. all trans are the same there BROTHER FROG.


----------

